# Giant African fruit beetle -Chelorrhina polyphemus



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello all,

I see that Virginia Cheeseman is selling these at £10 for big grubs. 

I was wondering if anyone had any of these, and if a tenner is a tad expensive or not...

I'm quite interested in getting some, but I had hoped to keep the entire set up to about £30 and still have more than one grub.


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

no thats a pretty good deal
and setup can be under a tenner if you collect substrate locally
: victory:


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

you can get 5 _Eudicella aethiopica _from the spider shop for £11 and they look nice. Eudicella aethiopica larvae Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

yes..there over priced..go to the spidershop..link above..its where i got mine

i have 2 layvey my self..1 is so big it freakes me out.I mean massive..:mf_dribble: so it should be turning very soon.

Heres the beetle i have.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

gizzard said:


> you can get 5 _Eudicella aethiopica _from the spider shop for £11 and they look nice. Eudicella aethiopica larvae Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


Hmmn, they are quite nice. I might hold off until after xmas however and see what else they get in. The reason I like the look of the Chelorrhina is we are using a dryed specimen in a small museum exhibit and it looks badass. 

I'll keep an eye on whats available in the new year: thanks for the help


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

> I'm quite interested in getting some, but I had hoped to keep the entire set up to about £30 and still have more than one grub.


Realistically you want at least 10 grubs, any less you run the risk of getting very few pairs hatching out at the same time. This species also needs to be reared individually. 

If you hold out you can get larvae of this species a lot cheaper. We keep and breed a fair few species and will be offering a larger range of species next year. Over the last few weeks we have been building a new beetle room which is near completion. With this new investment we can breed more species in larger numbers, which in turns means we can drop the price on them.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

TheSpiderShop said:


> Realistically you want at least 10 grubs, any less you run the risk of getting very few pairs hatching out at the same time. This species also needs to be reared individually.
> 
> If you hold out you can get larvae of this species a lot cheaper. We keep and breed a fair few species and will be offering a larger range of species next year. Over the last few weeks we have been building a new beetle room which is near completion. With this new investment we can breed more species in larger numbers, which in turns means we can drop the price on them.


Awesome; I'll keep checking the site then in the new year. Quite obviously £10 a shot is pretty insane to try to buy 10+ of them, so i'll wait the now...


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Virginia cheeseman is a secondary supplier, what she has normally comes from other suppliers and she makes a big mark up on the original price. Id only use her if you REALLY want something. Hold off till you find them elsewhere though. Though she does get in a lot of nice things, i have my eye on the Selenocosmia Crassipes.


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

> Selenocosmia Crassipes.


If you can hold out :mrgreen: we have a shipment of captive bred spiders arriving from Australia on Wednesday if all goes to plan and there is no delays. We have Selenocosmia/Phlogiellus crassipes spiderlings to monster adults. There or six or seven species including the new Ozzie Goliath which I think are the first to leave Australia. We should also have adult examples of all species as though they look at brown and boring as spiderlings, As adults they are a chunky 25cm monster spider, supposedly in the wild they find rat skeletons in their burrows. Immeditely not a spider for everyone but very impressive.

We did the first ever legal shipment of spiders out of Australia about 3 years ago and do shipments every few years when spiderlings of new species are ready. I am looking forward to seeing some of the grown of siblings of the first batch we imported.

L


----------

